# 2016 Cruze Project



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome! 
I have the same car. 
Here's what I've done in the same interest as you: 
K&n cold air intake
Brisk racing spark plugs
Trifecta tuner
Borla catback exhaust

I did before and after hp. Gained about 15 hp doing all the above. 

Caveats: the borla is a bit loud for my taste. They dont make baffles for them, but you can add the appropriate sized ones for motorcycle exhaust. I added ones from bigcitythunder and drag specialties. 

The trifecta tune is awesome. But does require some basic computer skills, laptop if you've got one. 

There's more you can do with other stuff guys here will chime in on.
Happy modding!


----------



## FernyT99 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you for the response, couple questions, would you happen to remember where i can find the spark plugs and how to do the tuner. I'm assuming you can't find the spark plugs at any autozone or o'reillys


----------

